

Ask HN: how would you build this user community? - paulsingh

I built a <i>really</i> basic site (http://ilubut.com) to force myself to learn a little something about growing a user-community... and a week into it, I'm running low on ideas.<p>The overall concept is that you can post messages that generally start with "I love you, but..." Any favorite resources or tips on how to grow a community like this?<p>FWIW, I'm willing to try nearly anything once. My personal rule is to avoid any sort of paid user acquisition but I'm curious to see what gets proposed.
======
paulsingh
Clickable: <http://ilubut.com>

